# U.S. tests biggest conventional bomb



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

> WASHINGTON, March 11 - The Air Force on Tuesday for the first time tested the biggest conventional bomb in the U.S. military's arsenal, a 21,000-pound munition that could play a dramatic role in an attack on Iraq.


http://www.msnbc.com/news/883752.asp?0cv=CB10


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

bombs and oil, power and power,lies and lies,


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats one hugge ordinance!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

They also said that the test video will be on the news tonight! i cant wait. :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

More like.. Oil, Bombs, and PowerTrip..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> More like.. Oil, Bombs, and PowerTrip..


 I think you woul feel differnt if Iraq parked a sub with a nuke in it and SF harbor and sent SF into a short fall of life.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a waste of money







I guess the US army already has more than enough to turn the entire Middle East into one huge parking lot, andstill they want more, bigger, "better"....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant believe how much we rule.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Its the air force, but close enuff i guess?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I cant believe how much we rule.


























And bobme: airforce, marines, infantry, mounties: it's all the same to me......


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I cant believe how much we rule.
> ...


 then why not call them armed services? cuz the army is just one pice.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah we do rule, maybe if Iraq spent more money on education and less on evil plots against us they would have big bombs too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > More like.. Oil, Bombs, and PowerTrip..
> ...


 hey hey hey ..i live in s.f..







...and that one big m*o*t*h*e*r ....effin bomb..damn....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i saw it on the news tonight, and the video of it, its so large it even makes a mushroom cloud of smoke


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I know I should know this...but where do they test these bombs out to see if they work and how big they are without us every feeling it? You would think that if a bomb hit us you'd feel it...or at least Ive always been under that assumption.

As for bobme's comment about it going off in SF...I would sure hope not!! Not only would thePACK, SMTT, Gargoyal, I, and probably others die but millions of other people too...That wouldnt be cool


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I know I should know this...but where do they test these bombs out to see if they work and how big they are without us every feeling it? You would think that if a bomb hit us you'd feel it...or at least Ive always been under that assumption.
> 
> As for bobme's comment about it going off in SF...I would sure hope not!! Not only would thePACK, SMTT, Gargoyal, I, and probably others die but millions of other people too...That wouldnt be cool


 puerto rico....hehe..you know it is are one of are bomb testing site(an island from there)...but not sure if it was done there


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> And bobme: airforce, marines, infantry, mounties: it's all the same to me......


i'm insulted







...how can you compare a fly boy (USAF), uncle sams errand boy (US Army), a canadian mountie to a marine?







...im deeply hurt...its like me calling you a french man, juda











> I know I should know this...but where do they test these bombs out to see if they work and how big they are without us every feeling it? You would think that if a bomb hit us you'd feel it...or at least Ive always been under that assumption.


underground, open international waters, france


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> > And bobme: airforce, marines, infantry, mounties: it's all the same to me......
> 
> 
> i'm insulted
> ...


 I'm sorry, it's just that I don't care a flying crap about the (or: _any_) army, armed forces, navy seals, flyboys, marines, Texas reangers or whatever the f*ck they're called...








And yes, calling me French hurts me deep:it's almost as bad as calling me a lousy fasher









Karen: I saw on the news that they tested that bad boy in Florida yesterday (nice explosion, but still a complete waste of money).
And, to me, using a weapon like that is as much a war crime as using bio- or chemical weapons, because it's a weapon of mass destruction as well......


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

in a way yes, but its not mass destruction weapon according to international law.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

say NO to war!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> say NO to war!


 Is that what your band is singing?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > say NO to war!
> ...


 Its just me using my political influence to save the world


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I know I should know this...but where do they test these bombs out to see if they work and how big they are without us every feeling it?


 They test a lot of them on different bases, I have one right by me and I always hear things going off. This bomb was tested on a base in florida...

"PENTAGON OFFICIALS were still conducting a more detailed assessment of the data after the test at Eglin Air Force Base in northwest Florida of the powerful new Massive Ordnance Air Burst (MOAB) bomb."

.... Thats in the article. They went on to say how some people thought it wasn't as loud as they thought it would be, etc.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanx guys for all the info







Ive truely been enlightened!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thanx guys for all the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so will you be like the majority of the US peeps and want to go and blow things to kingdom come?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx guys for all the info
> ...


 no i rather bomb them back to the stone age and steal thier oil.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is some video of the test. It is pretty dull but a mushroom cloud always makes me smile.

http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Mar2003/03...D-9085M-004.mpg


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Here is some video of the test. It is pretty dull but a mushroom cloud always makes me smile.
> 
> http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Mar2003/03...D-9085M-004.mpg











Thank you Xeon, you the man.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm not American and I want to see things blown up. Well I am male so I guess that's why. :biggrin:

Whatever people think of something like that it is an impressive sight. It's just a bomb, a really big one but one just the same. Nothing at all like a weapon of mass destruction (nuclear, chemical or biological). It's primary role right now seems to be the same as their nuclear weapons: deterrence, but this can be used in a conventional war.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Wrong path?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I like the parking lot idea quite a bit, sounds like fun. That bomb is sweet and my freinds dad lives just a block from the ocean and said he was in the house and the house started to shake and he said he went outside and saw a mushroom clound foming he went in and got his gun, he thought we were getting attacked or something! But that bomb is sweet never mind they use a slow ass plane to get it where it needs to go, you would need like 100 escorts just so it woild not get taken out, lol. Maybe they will drop it out of the B-1 bomber, who knows we will see soon enough, I am sure of it.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It would probably need to be hauled by some sort of transport, a bomber wouldn't be able to carry it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> That bomb is sweet and my freinds dad lives just a block from the ocean and said he was in the house and the house started to shake and he said he went outside and saw a mushroom clound foming he went in and got his gun, he thought we were getting attacked or something!


....i found this post to be the most amusing of the day





















...........that is why you don't attack the US...because of men like bcollins dad will load your ass up with a clip of bullets







.....


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

lookl at what they have wasted our taxes on now. jeez. O WOW we now have a big bomb. big deal


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> It would probably need to be hauled by some sort of transport, a bomber wouldn't be able to carry it.


 its droped out of the back of a C130 or a C5


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

The article said a "Samaritan", not familiar with that class.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> The article said a "Samaritan", not familiar with that class.


 nor am i, however both or are largest bombs, the 15,000 lbs bomb, and the new 21,000 lbs bomb, are droped out of the layload bay of a cargo plane.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

actually it was a freinds dad buy i would have done the same as well, would have loaded up the good ole 10 guage, broke out the hollo points for the nine and wne to my dads to pick up my 50 caliber target rifle. I use to be in tournamnets for shooting, so no i am not psycho just love my .50 caliber, make a huge whole in things, very huge! Imagine a 50 hitting sudam in the head blam gone, lol. If u have ever seen what they do to a milk jug full of water u would understand!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

y would u shoot sadam, technically u would be tried for murder


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah but i would bet with the way the USA there is not one jury who would convict me as guilty, lol. Damned if you do damned if you don't. I used him as an example u want me to use Bin laden instead?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

no, i dont think anyone should be killed. technically they physically never killed anyone


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe but the US wouldnt be charged becuase it happend out side the usa, and it would be Iraq who would have to do some thing.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well still Bcollins111900 ur friends dad would have been notified about the test. everyone near the base and testing area was. So he should have known what was happening


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

oh great we got a tree hugging war protester( no offense) All the people who are aginst the war are to much of a big baby to go and fight for there freaking country. Give me a gun and lets roll over there. No war no war, why? Did u loose someone in the attacks? Do u know of anyone in the attacks, did you feel it was an attack on our nation? If you said no to all those answer you need to be deported. We don not fight for nothing, we fight for a freaking reason. I say we give all the prisoners weapons send them over there and let the battle it out. Ok, for say u gave money to a dope dealer for drugs, who does a drive by and shoots your ole lady, what u going to protest it? I sure as hell wouldn't! Damn well bet I would be goin hunting for someone. Either way you are going to have leaders and fallowers, and the protesters are the follwers, they cant step up to the plate. They actually did not kill anyone? flying a plane into a building is not pyhsicaly killing, they aided in that finacial wise.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

what attacks did iraq have to do with against us


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

ok if u recal correctly and i do have inside sources as well to back this, iraq gave money and ideas to al queda to plan the attacks. They had some al queda guy admit that iraq had something to do with the sept 11 attacks.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Well eveidnetly he was mis informed cause he said there was no warning, why do u think it made breaking NBC news, if n. korea launches a test bomb u damn well bet we know bout it. He stated that they were given no previous notification along with the 100's of people they interveiewd on the beach that said they had no idea?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

they didnt attack us though. every time we go over there like for kuwait and sh*t we provoke attack. we should mind our own business. Vietnam wasnt our business, neither was korea


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

man u r not getting the point they themselves(iraq) did not directly attack us but they aided to the direct attack upon USA. They gave monetary value of some sort to AID in the attacks.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ok fine, i dont really care. o that reminds me i still have to order my I hate NY shirt


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

lol nice


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

wow finally someone who doesnt hate me for hating NY. thanks. im tired of them and their dumb accents coming to six flags by me. they are so annoying and so pro NY


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

it is like some people in cali not all but people are like cali rules along with new york people some of them think they are above the rest, been to both states and nothing to spectauclar to me, nothing i cant see her ein columbus ohio, lol.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

black piranha- you need to be sent out of this country.....you dont give a [email protected] for our country. An I hate NY t-shirt??? Are you a terrorist?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

new york is not the best nor is it the worst place I have ever been. Still would not live there, it is bad enough Columbus people cannt drive, New York is worse and there is a trillion other moron drivers and alot of taxis to dodge, lol.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> they didnt attack us though. every time we go over there like for kuwait and sh*t we provoke attack. we should mind our own business. Vietnam wasnt our business, neither was korea


 Um, Saddam invaded Kuwait long before the US did anything.



> y would u shoot sadam, technically u would be tried for murder


No court in the US would convict you. You would be hearalded a hero for ridding the world of one of the most evil people we've ever seen.



> no, i dont think anyone should be killed. technically they physically never killed anyone


Who didn't kill anyone, Al Qaeda or Iraq? Iraq participates in genocide and was rumored to be involved with the anthrax scare. Let's not forget gassing his own people, torture, and using the money he gets from the oil sanctions on hiw war machine instead of feeding his people like he's supposed to.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't like NYC either (world doesn't revolve around NY) but I don't think a shirt is the way to go, just ingore it and move on.



> black piranha- you need to be sent out of this country.....you dont give a [email protected] for our country.


Piranha13, NY doesn't represent the country.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

no i hate New york. well upstates nice. i hate cities period. to urbanized and to many people. i live in the middle of no where. i care more about the people of our country. i dont want some of my friends gettin killed. You should also not acuse people of being terrorists


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thankyou Neoplasia I am glad someone backs me on this


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It irritates me when people ignore the obvious. I'm not pro war or anything, but there are times when war really is the best option and I will be having a party when I hear they've removed Saddam and bin Ladin from the face of the earth. Some people have forefitted their right to live, and those two are the poster-boys (Milosovic is a close third).,


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

can we drop the topic. i just dont like urban areas. i hate war, and i dont care who a person is noone deserves to be killed


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> I don't like NYC either (world doesn't revolve around NY) but I don't think a shirt is the way to go, just ingore it and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i never said it did

Black- we need to rid the world of saddam and terrorists before they kill anymore people.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

wtf......noone deserves to be killed???? What about the people in the planes and in the WTC's? They didnt deserve to be killed but they were. SO now we are gonna kill the people that killed us.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

they already are DEAD


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

wait, i forgot i dont care. im too young to fight anyway


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

im also too young but i dont care....i'd fight anyway instead of the wimps going around protesting war because they cant be real men and step up to the plate to defend their country.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> wait, i forgot i dont care. im too young to fight anyway


 you just said noone deserves to die but now your saying you dont care.....make up your mind already


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> they already are DEAD


 What about the people who planned the attacks? What about the people who trained them? What about the people who financed them? Should we just let them go free so they can kill more people? War has a purpose, believe it or not it is an extension of diplomacy. Diplomacy without the threat of war is pointless in many cases, and war without diplomacy will achieve nothing.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

its called trying to end the topic ok piranha


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> its called trying to end the topic ok piranha


 no no thanks, its geting kinda long, dont let it die.

We shall see, in 9 days, let the war drumbs beat.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

bobme said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > its called trying to end the topic ok piranha
> ...


 Can't wait to see them frickin Iraqi idiot #REMOVED# running!!







.........I hope they bring in Saddam alive......then they can throw him in MAD Piranhas tank of 41 p's


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ok. "#REMOVED#". geez man, u have biast issues


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well they have rags and there on thier heads. rags+heads=********


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

not all iraqi wear them. actually alot don't. u generalize


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

dont call them #REMOVED# you raceist person you.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Why did they test that sucker on nothing! They should have just "tested" it on Iraq! Just get right to business!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

bobme said:


> dont call them #REMOVED# you raceist person you.


 those damn Iraqis cough* ********** cough*......i hate em....they are ugly smelly **** queers.

Black- dont be insulted by this it only is directed toward Iraqi military and saddam......in fact i think you maybe be Iraqi with how your defendeing their nation over ours.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah some islamics wear turbons(sp) as wel so that is a broad generalization u r stating.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It's attitudes like that that cause so many problems. Fine, Saddam Hussein is a horrible person but that doesn't automatically make everyone else bad too. He's had decades to brainwash them, his son or brother (forget which) controls part of the media. The military is comprised of conscripts, very few are career soldiers (why do you think they surrendered by the thousands). It's like in Afghanistan, the problem isn't with the citizens, it's with the regime.

What if he was Iraqi? Would you want to drop a bomb on his head too? ********, sheesh unbelievable someone would say something like that. Educate yourself before you open your yap again.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> no, i dont think anyone should be killed. technically they physically never killed anyone


so you're saying that saddam never killed anyone? that he never harmed any of his fellow iraqi's? that he feeds his people? that he provides his people with their basic necessities?....in my eyes, he's a murder! a madman! and a little bitch, always playing his little f__king cat and mouse games with the us!....i wanna see him play cat and mouse with a marine!



> oh great we got a tree hugging war protester( no offense) All the people who are aginst the war are to much of a big baby to go and fight for there freaking country. Give me a gun and lets roll over there. No war no war, why? Did u loose someone in the attacks? Do u know of anyone in the attacks, did you feel it was an attack on our nation? If you said no to all those answer you need to be deported. We don not fight for nothing, we fight for a freaking reason. I say we give all the prisoners weapons send them over there and let the battle it out. Ok, for say u gave money to a dope dealer for drugs, who does a drive by and shoots your ole lady, what u going to protest it? I sure as hell wouldn't! Damn well bet I would be goin hunting for someone. Either way you are going to have leaders and fallowers, and the protesters are the follwers, they cant step up to the plate. They actually did not kill anyone? flying a plane into a building is not pyhsicaly killing, they aided in that finacial wise.


finally someone that sees eye to eye with me! i must agree, people who complain how this country shouldn't goto war with iraq should shut the f__k up! i really would wish that the anti-war protestors would get a letter full of anthrax or get a fedex shipment of bio-chems blown up in their face.....this is the real deal, we don't take out saddam and the rest of the potential terrorist out there, then we might as well let them ship out little dirty bombs to every house in this great nation....then perhaps you anti-war peeps see the real danger!.....as for me, i will be out fighting with my fellow marines and defending this great country! so either give your support to this war, or shut up and wait for your dirty bomb!



> Vietnam wasnt our business, neither was korea


but communism was! communism was a threat to the world back then....do you see very much communistic nations that have flourished? NO!



> Piranha13, NY doesn't represent the country.


yea, but you f__king do! the citizens of the US represnt america as a whole...and attitude like neo's piss me off because they take this country for granted!



> Can't wait to see them frickin Iraqi idiot #REMOVED# running!!


we're going for saddam and his regime, not the people of iraq



> Why did they test that sucker on nothing! They should have just "tested" it on Iraq! Just get right to business!


personally, we should've tested it on the french, i don't think anyone would've missed them too much


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

remeber to order freemdom fires to make the french mad, what kind of BS is that?

Dont worry, 7 - 9 more days to go to war :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > dont call them #REMOVED# you raceist person you.
> ...


 Do you think a remark like that is really necessary? We don't have a swear filter, because we trust the members to behave themselves. Obviously, that seems to be hard for a number of people, but keep in mind remarks/words like this (and many others I've seen by other people: I can imagine some people are offended by these...) could force Xenon to re-install it...

Note that I don't say this to personally attack you, piranha 13 It's just something I noticed more than once before (ie. inappropriate language, which may offend people), and this just happened to be a good example. It could have been anyone :smile:


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> yea, but you f__king do! the citizens of the US represnt america as a whole...and attitude like neo's piss me off because they take this country for granted!


I'm not American.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> > yea, but you f__king do! the citizens of the US represnt america as a whole...and attitude like neo's piss me off because they take this country for granted!
> 
> 
> I'm not American.


 my bad, but you get the jist of what i mean.......people of my country taking their freedom for granted while others (US armed forces) are protecting their freedom to do so.....sometimes, i think the us armed forces should go on strike, just so that those people can stop bickering about whats wrong with this country


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Agree, but you're touching a very touchy issue here: where does freedom of speech and thought (this includes being critical about your government's intentions and policy as well, no matter how annoying it is) ends, and where does repression of those same things start?
I can understand you get fed up by people bitching about just about anything, but that's just part of the society you live in. Those people simply don't what else to do: I feel powerless about my country's affairs oftentimes, because I can't influence it even if I wanted to, and all I can do is voicing my dislike... Taking that away means dismantling the very same democracy you and your fellow soldiers (marines) are fighting for....
But that doesn't mean people like them are a real pain in the derriere


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

There is a limit to free speech, but 99% of people don't seem to understand that. You can't say whatever you please but you sure can say a lot. If someone wants to say how much they dislike the contry or part of the country well that's just fine, they aren't breaking any laws or hurting anyone, they may end up looking foolish but I say let them. They can go live in Iraq and see how much better it is there starving to death because your dictator takes all your money to build weapons.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh btw, to get back on topic for a sec... The MOAB is designed to penetrate into the ground and destroy large underground installations like chemical/biological facilities. The munitions used are also specially designed to burn longer and hotter to basically wipe out any chem/bio agents that might be there, unlike normal conventional bombs that would simply disperse the agents (ie the GBU-28 etc).


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> There is a limit to free speech, but 99% of people don't seem to understand that. You can't say whatever you please but you sure can say a lot. If someone wants to say how much they dislike the contry or part of the country well that's just fine, they aren't breaking any laws or hurting anyone, they may end up looking foolish but I say let them. They can go live in Iraq and see how much better it is there starving to death because your dictator takes all your money to build weapons.


 i'd rather prefer if people actually thought about what they said, instead of voicing idiotic ideas.......i understand people voice opinions, but at least back up your opinion.....you can't just sayin something like "president bush is a moron", you need more proof as to why he is a moron (well you dont need to much proof, just observe his actions and speech







)


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

dont be mad at the french, they are being smart. and they make good wine


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

don't be mad at the french? Not our fault they are scared to go to war. See that is the thing u dang well bet someone flew a plane into the eiffel tower they would be ready to go killing. Put yourself in the shoes of a American and try to image what happened. What does wine have to do with it anyways! Italy makes better wine!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

I AM AN AMERICAN, I LIVE IN NEW JERSEY. i like france. by the way, italy may have good wine but bad drivers if uve ever been their. to quote the great David Bowie "I'm Afraid of Americans"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> dont be mad at the french, they are being smart.


 the french smart?







.....the french haven't been smart since the renaissance age







.....what have the french done that was SOOOOOO smart? create new looks for the modeling world?.....



> to quote the great David Bowie "I'm Afraid of Americans"


i think americans are afraid of david bowie


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> dont be mad at the french, they are being smart. and they make good wine


 Ontario makes even better wines. The only thing France has left that I can admire is Asbinthe, and I don't think it's even legal there anymore.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's another cool thing about France: it's their coastline and cool coastal cities like Biarritz, Nice and Cannes. Just too bad there are so many French over there









Isn't absinthe English? Just wondering...

edit: nevermind, found this site about absinthe


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> There's another cool thing about France: it's their coastline and cool coastal cities like Biarritz, Nice and Cannes. Just too bad there are so many French over there


 aren't those coastal cities the home of nude beaches?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > There's another cool thing about France: it's their coastline and cool coastal cities like Biarritz, Nice and Cannes. Just too bad there are so many French over there
> ...


 yes sir


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, frontal nudity is allowed on any beach, practically anywhere in Europe (even Iceland, if you can bear frostbite on your titties







)
The real thing is only "available" at designated beaches, but if you know where the places to be are, life treats you good...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, frontal nudity is allowed on any beach, practically anywhere in Europe (even Iceland, if you can bear frostbite on your titties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice, wana draw us a map?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here you go:










The designated area is where I live (approx. the dot behind the word "*Neth.*").
(Nude) beaches are found wherever water is found (yup, we Europeans know what's good for us





















)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you know what, if that map was animated, you could make italy boot france over and over again


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> you know what, if that map was animated, you could make italy boot france over and over again












And thanks for the map


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Italy could be kicking Sicily up France's arsehole over and over again. Someone with photo skillz please do something like that!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Italy could be kicking Sicily up France's arsehole over and over again. Someone with photo skillz please do something like that!


 I could do it...
ill see what i can do, i am kinda busy right now, but ill try soon.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Italy could be kicking Sicily up France's arsehole over and over again. Someone with photo skillz please do something like that!


 I tried, but unfortunately I lack stamina, so I gave up after 10 minutes








Maybe tomorrow (it would really be a great picture







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > Italy could be kicking Sicily up France's arsehole over and over again. Someone with photo skillz please do something like that!
> ...


 hehe...look at the trend i started


----------

